# Southeast Michigan Morels???



## midwstboy (Jun 10, 2006)

Does anyone ever find morels in monroe county?


----------



## Belair (Sep 22, 2003)

I grew up down there and used to find a lot of them. There is a state game area in Petersburg, and I found them there every year. Also some other spots in the area. I never get down there anymore. If that is near you and you are interested in the spots, PM me and I'll tell you where to try.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

You can find them anywhere if you ask me. My buddies brother went for a walk last year and found a motherload behind a local bar. it was producin for a couple weeks.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I agree with everywhere


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Found 3 small greys and 2 half frees in Oakland Co. today. Rain forcast for the next couple days so should be good to go.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I have found nothing ( i need a bigger gun) LOL :lol:


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have found some of my biggest ever in Monroe County out by my house in Whiteford.


----------



## midwstboy (Jun 10, 2006)

I am thinking they tend to favor sandier soil, am I correct?


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

We have found the majority of the blacks that we find in sandy soil. YOu are correct


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yum, MORELS!!!!!!:corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

After huntin with guys like Larry Kulin & Larry Lonik , it seems true you can find them anywhere. They will drive down any road and it seems like they just pull over when they see a certain sign and start picking handfuls.
I can walk all day in an areas of hunting ground never finding more than a few, and Larry can walk right behind me and fill a bag. Its the vegitation and sign that sticks out to him.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Good guy. If you want info, check out his book, Basically Morels. I used to work with Larry's Dad when I was in high school and college. When Larry published this book I sure did learn alot! Good huntiing. I am heading out this afternoon.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Oakland county 
All mine are dime sized right now, give it 2 days and yummy time is close!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

No luck today. It was nice though, I felt like I was the only one in the woods! Hoping to get out more this weekend.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

check 3 of my black spots yesterday and not even a poke. Nothing for Macomb/Oakland areas that I was in. Rochester Troy Shelby Macomb. Triliums are up, and most places I happened to be in had very little or NO dandelions. Unlike my nieghbors front yard. Haha. I been stickin to the pops/and S facin slopes, breaks in tree cover and edges of good spots. Lots of new green but no shrooms. Where they were last year yet...............


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

I found some last night..they were growing in "bunches" if ya know what I mean. 2-3 inches tall. Going to pick them today and have with venison T-loin, and hopefully find some asparagus to go along with it. Mmmmmm, Spring is here.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Yep, I believe their starting, found my first greys last night.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Found 4 grey's this evening. Its starting


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Found a boatload of false morels and two half frees. Where are the blacks?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Went out this morning, found 2 nice greys. A couple trees that gave up 20+ last year had none yet. Areas that produced blacks last year have nothing. Half free stems grew the last 2 days.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

can't believe you guys arn't tearing them up down there. we've been doing good since last friday up here.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Only found another 1/2 dozen last night.:sad: But then again, I found the most and largest towards the middle to end of may last year.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

28 last night in Oakland County.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Out again yesterday. 100's of false morels, zero blacks. I wonder if they will even come up this year.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

bigair said:


> Out again yesterday. 100's of false morels, zero blacks. I wonder if they will even come up this year.


bigair Can you positivly ID half frees from virpa ? I've looked at many pictures but, O.K. I don't have the guts for a gut ache. I'm in Lake Orion and have what I think are half frees right behind my house. Their prime now but last year I let them go.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey happy jack i can iden. your mushrooms for you just take a pic and make sure you cut them in half before you take the pic and post it on here. Many of us will be able to tell you just from looking at them.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Happy Jack said:


> bigair Can you positivly ID half frees from virpa ? I've looked at many pictures but, O.K. I don't have the guts for a gut ache. I'm in Lake Orion and have what I think are half frees right behind my house. Their prime now but last year I let them go.


Half frees are just that. The cap attaches halfway up, where verpas attach at the very top. Verpas usually, but not always have a cotton-like filling inside the stem.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Went out for a few hours last night. I only managed to find 5 blacks. I hope the whites start soon. It might be a bust this year in the south east.:sad:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I snuck out the backdoor for a half hour before the wings game started and right about the time I was making my exit to watch the game I about stepped on one and a slow scan around the area showed a few more, ended up with 10 blacks but I left to go watch the game..........going back out in the evening.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

About 15 white/yellows this past weekend here in the Southwest Corner of the state, but that was it. Too dry it seems now that we got the hot weather. Forecasting rain this week so look out for this weekend, they will be popping!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

I can actually post a photo I think because I have made 50 posts!!!

I will start a new thread if I can with photos. Celebration! Took me 6 months to post 50 posts!


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Went out today in Lapeer County. Found 6 whites, left about 30 whites 1/2" to 1" to get bigger. They seem pretty dry, going to need some rain if we plan on getting some bigger ones.

Kev


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Well after looking for blacks with only two found all season, I decided to hit a white spot today and it paid off. Close to sixty, tips were drying out.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a fairly good idea about where to look for blacks...but when it comes to whites...I have no idea where on my property to look....any suggestions?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I found 3 tiny ones in Western Oakland County today. Very tiny.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

TheMAIT said:


> I have a fairly good idea about where to look for blacks...but when it comes to whites...I have no idea where on my property to look....any suggestions?


They can and sometimes do grow where darks do. The whites are more wide spread in my opinion though. I have stumbled onto them in many different and unlikely places. I do not always find them as loyal every year to a spot as the darks are, though some spots they most certainly are.

Aspens of about any kind, big tooth, quaking aspen, birch and not to mention elm and ash. Maple and some pines thrown in, check forest edges by or near grass and even in orchards or solitary furit trees. There is something they "like" about fruit trees, even pear or peach trees not just apple.
This is the best weather we could have for them right now, another little shot of rain would certainly help after this sun.
I'll be at it for the next 2 days, good luck all!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Found 13 yellows today up to 5 1/2 in. Some were buggy already. I've seen almost as many Garter snakes as shrooms.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I found 9 large whites yesterday while walking in the rain and today I found 7 but 5 of them were already bad, all in Oakland County.

Not too happy about finding so many bad ones today. I'm hoping my secret spot out near Ann Arbor is still going to be good by this weekend when I have an opportunity to get out there.


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

I have plenty of hunting land I have permission to tramp all over if anyone would like to teach me the ins and outs of finding the shrooms


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Went after work today to a very local park. Managed to bring home a handfull of yellows and some wild assparagus. It made for a nice evening snack. Plan on hitting some spots this weekend that gave up quit a few last year. I hope


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Finaly they are coming up. Found 40 this evening, half greys and half yellows. A few of the yellows were pop can size.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Got some more today. Get out there, before there gone.


----------

